# Monson Mass Bike Meet



## catfish (Jan 21, 2010)

Any one know the date for it??? I think it's in early March.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 21, 2010)

*Monson Mass Bike Swap Meet*

Jim Huntington called me last night. Here is the details for the meet;

*Jim Huntington's annual late winter bicycle swap meet*

Sunday, March 28th
6:00 am

Vendors can unload on Saturday after 12:00 noon

Memorial Hall, Main St., downtown Monson Masachusetts

Call Jim @ 413-893-9268 for more details or to reserve a space


----------



## catfish (Mar 16, 2010)

12 days away.... Who's going to be there???


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll be there. Catfish, will you have a table there ?

Jim


----------



## kz1000 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll be there with a trailer load of goodies.


----------



## catfish (Mar 16, 2010)

66TigerCat said:


> I'll be there. Catfish, will you have a table there ?
> 
> Jim




I think I'm going to set up, but even if I don't I will be there. If there is some thing you need, let me know and I'll bring it.

   Catfish


----------



## pelletman (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31162297&l=e913c29f89&id=1350752048


----------



## catfish (Mar 29, 2010)

Was a great show and a great day. Scored some good stuff. And did some selling too.


----------



## nighthitcher (Apr 9, 2010)

sounds good to me


----------

